# I need some help to find some scary frantic song



## BobJM (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi,

I don't know much about classical music, but, besides having a great interest about it, I need some songs to use in a Thriller short movie that I'm making...

So I need your help to tell me some fast frantic scary piano song, like a "sensations' roller-coaster". The thing is that I need a song that at the same time that it looks like a normal soft song on piano, it turns into a scary frantic song when played on organ (or other keyboard instrument).

Some examples that I'll use in the short movie for sure: In the Hall of the mountain king/William tell overture....

So please if you guys could help me with songs like those ones above, I would be so grateful.

PS: Just one needs to be on piano, the others can be on any other instrument, but, needs to follow the same "profile" of In the Hall of the mountain king/William tell overture.

Thank you!! sorry about my English and my lack of knowledge in classical music


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Sample Mussorgsky's Pictures at an exhibition....


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Art Rock said:


> Sample Mussorgsky's Pictures at an exhibition....


Don't you mean Night on Bald Mountain?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

No. Gnome, The hut, from PAEE would be in line with the OP IMO.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Try the first movement from Arthur Honegger's _Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique"_. Sends chills down my back every time!


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Or a sampling of some of the works of Bartok, perhaps?


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Perhaps something like this is what you're looking for?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Klavierspieler said:


> Perhaps something like this is what you're looking for?


Wow! I had not heard that piece. It's amazing.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Hmmm -- how about Edvard Grieg's "March of the Dwarves" (_Zug der Zwerge_)? It has a part in the middle that calms down to a "normal soft" piano piece.


----------

